
The impossible yet important habit of living below your means - jasonadriaan
https://medium.com/@jasonadriaan/the-impossible-yet-important-habit-of-living-below-your-means-6250bb343d55#.a1u0vwteo
======
fpoling
This does not discuss that living beyond the means could be a rational option.
If money comes from a bank credit, then in the worst case one declares a
personal bankruptcy. As banks are supposed to be nice and do not sent guys
with baseball bats to talk about money, the only real consequence is a loss of
current possessions and inability to get a new credit for some number of
years.

So one could get a credit, party for few years and then live according to the
means while having a memory of joyful times. Compared with that an alternative
of always living to the means may sound rather dull.

~~~
SlipperySlope
Essentially you describe the current path of the United States government
finances.

